# All Games Keep Minimizing to Desktop



## sodennis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hey all,

Every time I try to play a game it will minimize to the desktop every hour or so. The only games I play are WoW and Call of Duty: MW2, so this is all the only time I've been experiencing it. Below I've posted my system specs, HiJackThis Log, and DxDiag log. Also, I've tried updating DirectX, but the installer from MS site said I was up-to-date. I completely removed my graphics card drivers and updated, but that did not help either. Thanks in advance for any help you can give and happy thanksgiving!
*

System Specs:

Core2 Due E4600 2.4GHz, 3GB Ram, Nvidia 8800GT, WinXP SP3

HijackThis Log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:21:41 AM, on 11/25/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\ZEngine\Zboard.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zboard] C:\Program Files\Ideazon\ZEngine\Zboard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [_nltide_3] rundll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx nLite.inf,C,,4,N (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 7742 bytes

DxDiag Log:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/25/2009, 10:25:55
Machine name: ANONYMOUS
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_qfe.090804-1456)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 530s
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 608MB used, 4346MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_C8013842&REV_A2
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.9107 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 5900416 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 7655872 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-6178-0AE803C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0611
SubSys ID: 0xC8013842
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1028020D&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5697 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/2/2008 16:08:28, 4812288 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5697 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/2/2008 16:08:28, 4812288 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Logitech Mic (Pro 9000)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/13/2008 22:15:14, 60032 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Natural® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DB
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Ideazon Fang MM USB Human Interface Device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1038, 0x0310
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Ideazon Fang MM USB Human Interface Device
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1038, 0x0310
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2935
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/14/2008 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Microsoft USB Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 (IntelliType Pro)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DB
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00db&mi_00
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 21:09:50, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 21:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1038, 0x0310
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 21:09:50, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 21:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 03:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 21:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant G5 Laser Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c049&mi_00
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 11:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 22:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 12/18/2008 23:43:40, 35472 bytes
| Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 12/18/2008 23:43:48, 37392 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 12/18/2008 23:42:58, 76304 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 6/22/2007 11:34:02, 1419232 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 03:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 22:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 236.2 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-75YGA0

Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5593 (English), 4/20/2009 13:16:49, 62976 bytes

Drive: D:
Model: HUJUB 52B05MB4TYR4 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5593 (English), 4/20/2009 13:16:49, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 07:00:00, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D7
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 30336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 30336 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5778 (English), 3/18/2009 10:02:24, 144000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 02:42:10, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:15:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FD
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 10:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 10:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:10:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:10:32, 96512 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 07:00:00, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_92\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:06:46, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_10C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&C8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1e5132.sys, 9.12.0036.0000 (English), 12/4/2008 22:58:48, 241296 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1e5132.din, 10/30/2007 14:46:16, 2905 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo2.dll, 1.02.0000.0000 (English), 8/7/2007 00:28:34, 28272 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInstE.dll, 9.10.0013.0000 (English), 1/26/2009 16:38:06, 60024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.08.0000.0000 (English), 12/14/2007 12:06:06, 121440 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_C8013842&REV_A2\4&B71B61B&0&0008
Driver: c:\nvidia\displaydriver\191.07\winxp\english\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 19759424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 7655872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 5900416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 888832 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 2007040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 1714792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 2194024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdata.bin, 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 1604482 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 10756096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.06.0007.0062 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 170600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.06.0007.0062 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 170600 bytes


----------



## sodennis (Nov 25, 2009)

*DxDiag Continued:*

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5601 English Final Retail 4/20/2009 13:16:55 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/20/2009 13:29:38 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2443 English Final Retail 10/15/2009 01:07:51 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:55 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:49 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:50 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:50 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:51 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:51 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:52 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:52 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:52 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:53 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:55 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:55 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:56 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:56 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:56 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:54 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:54 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/11/2009 21:42:54 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5233 English Final Retail 4/20/2009 13:18:33 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5822 English Final Retail 6/3/2009 14:12:21 1291264 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 03:03:23 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 04:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 21:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 02:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 21:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/20/2009 13:29:38 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:52 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:24 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:42:02 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:42:44 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:42:44 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 07:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00200000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.02.1160.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5233
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD9),0x00800001,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.04.0000.0330
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0002.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
MP4 Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5233
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0001
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.04.0000.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.02.1160.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Logitech Mic (Pro 9000),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech Mic (Pro 9000),0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,12,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech Mic (Pro 9000),0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you installed any new programs like *ViewPoint Manager Service* lately?

Do you have the screen saver function set to *none*?


----------



## sodennis (Nov 25, 2009)

Screen saver is set to 10 minutes, which is more frequent than the problem is actually occurring (problem seems to be about once an hour). I feel pretty certain that isn't the problem though as I've always had a screen saver on and this problem is more recent.

The only recent program that I've installed is Call of Duty 2, and that is about when I started having this problem. I looked around and thought it might be some DirectX issue since Call of Duty tried to install a newer version (although I'm pretty sure I had 9.0c before I got the game). 

Since then I have uninstalled Call of Duty, but I am still having the same problem when playing WoW.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What do you have running in the background that might be causing this...maybe a program that access the web etc. Is your Video card heating up......tried playing on a lower resolution.

If you PC is a Dell Inspiration 530 check for any update drivers for it below

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INSP_DSKTP_D530&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## sodennis (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure whats running in the background that might be causing the problem. The only thing I can think of would be AVG, which I don't think I had this problem until I upgrade to AVG9. 

I looked at the settings for auto-update on AVG and its just set to once daily at 5pm, but the problem occurs more frequently than that.

The video card is fine as far as I know. I had been playing WoW with the same settings on the same card for a year or two with no problems.


----------



## computerguy1990 (Nov 17, 2009)

Like megabite said sounds like a program that is running in the background is taking over causing the focus to be lost to that program and your game to be minimized on you.

Next time this happens to you hit ctrl+alt+del and go to processes and see what is running in the background, chances are there is something running that is making this happen.

Look for things like firewalls and AV programs.


----------



## kristjin (Nov 26, 2009)

I am having the same problem across all games running in full screen. WoW, Trainz 2009, Defense Grid, Fallout 3, The Witcher, everything.

Will try uninstalling AVG 9 and seeing if this resolves the issue. Will report back here. 

Good luck!


----------



## kristjin (Nov 26, 2009)

Uninstalled and switched to avast! freeware antivirus. Problem has vanished. Confirmed after several hours of play with no problems. (Previous jump to desktop was every 10 - 20 minutes or so.)

Cheers!


----------



## sodennis (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, the problem seemed to be AVG. There was an issue with the upgrade install from 8.5 to 9.0. After uninstalling AVG completely and deleting the directory, and then reinstalling fresh the problem went away. Thanks for your help!


----------

